# I need name's for my future Havanese that's coming in a week



## CountryDog (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi guys! I am SO excited that my new puppy is coming in a WEEK! So I need names and also advice about Havanese! So PLEASE help:help:I'm listening!:ear:


Thanks guys!:biggrin1::biggrin1: :focus:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome to the fourm. What Shelburne are you from? Heres' a couple of good reads. Before You Get Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar http://www.siriuspup.com/pdfs/before_puppy_sirius.pdf

After You Get Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar http://www.dogstardaily.com/files/AFTER You Get Your Puppy.pdf

Shelby.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

CountryDog said:


> Hi guys! I am SO excited that my new puppy is coming in a WEEK! So I need names and also advice about Havanese! So PLEASE help:help:I'm listening!:ear:
> 
> Thanks guys!:biggrin1::biggrin1: :focus:


 You got so excited you forgot to tell us if your new baby is a boy or a girl?

I love the name Shelby and Buster . Havanese have to have company you will feel guilty if you leave them alone for very long. They follow you everywhere.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome the forum and to the wonderful world of Havanese!!
as for info ... be prepared to be bringing home a new baby, it IS very similar in a lot of ways!
Also know that you will come to love your little furball as one of your children... seriously. they are NOT 'just dogs' they are family members in every sense of the word!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

We're excited to have you with us as you await the arrival of your new four legged family member. We need more information before we can help you name your little one. As for info, loads of it available here. Welcome to the group!


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Reminds me of my best friend's coworker. She named her bird 'Doggy' because she wasn't allowed to get a dog so she named the bird 'Doggy".


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

We need pictures, it's the rules you know.  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I'm still tryin' to sell 'Keno'! It was my name for Yogi when I thought she was a boy! But the boyfriend, who'd never had a pet or a child, got his way and she is Yogi. My other name choices were; Chloe, Kizzy, Nico, Dezi, Drake, Kia, Jace, Willie, and Kaila! Congratulations on your new baby!!! I wish you endless joy!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I wanted to name our hav "Cash" short for Cashew ... and for the fact that he/she cost a lot of "CASH"! ha ha ha ha... but then we ended up falling in love with a girl. from Tillamook county. and "Tillie" was a natural fit!


----------



## CountryDog (Nov 4, 2011)

Thx Havanese people! Your really helping! Oh,and 6 more days till' I get my new Havanese! 

@Suzi
I'm still thinking if it'll be a boy or a girl....i'll decide when I get there:wave:


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

I wanted to name Tucker "Happy". Havs are such happy little dogs. But DH didn't like that name.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome!!!Looking forward to pictures of your little one. I'm sure the name will come easy once you pick out your puppy!!


----------

